# Am I passing Bile?



## ck1986 (May 13, 2011)

So for many years now I've been living with "IBS" and over the last two years what was always IBS-D is now IBS-A. What I've encountered over the last few years my doctors never really acknowledged and I'm just not sure what it is. What I'm dealing with is a day or two of cramping and bloating (with excessive belching) and then when the episode draws to a close I end up passing (sorry for the graphic details) what looks like radioactive (yellow/green/or orange) mucus covered sand. It's awful! I haven't encountered any unpleasant odors associated with it but a definite intense burning internally and externally (I should also mention because years of bowel problems I have developed internal and external hemorrhoids). Wants eventually it all settles down (I occasionally in more severe cases will take a Bentyl to help with cramps)it could be anywhere from five to as long as 12 days to have a B/M and then its is a struggle!Every now and again I get what I like to call a "remission" period, which have lasted for up to 3 weeks(!) where I managed to have no symptoms other than some light gas and bloating and a upset stomach. As far as my diet goes I'm lactose intolerant. I have been on a lactose free (7 yeas) and more recently a GF diet (1 year) with some noticeable improvement as far as my ease of digestion, bloating and belching, have on a day to day have improved. I take a daily (adult) gummie vitamin and practice Yoga and meditation. If anything I'm just curious to see if anyone else has experienced this substance. I know we've all shared a lot of similar experiences living with IBS and the few friends I know who also have it have not had this happen to them.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Sometimes I pass what I call "acid poo" where it burns very bad. It is always yellowish orange in color. No smell just bad cramps and burning. I dont know about the "sandy" part, mine if normally water and mucus or something. I dont ever get constipated though. But about once a week I experience "acid poo" and then most other days are tolerable.


----------



## SomeGirl (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been wondering about this, too. Even when my movements are normal they are always yellow or yellow with a green tinge. It's making me wonder if something is wrong with my liver, although I don't have any signs of liver infection such as jaundice. Please let me know what you find on on this topic.


----------



## ck1986 (May 13, 2011)

Dixie_Girl82 said:


> Sometimes I pass what I call "acid poo" where it burns very bad. It is always yellowish orange in color. No smell just bad cramps and burning. I dont know about the "sandy" part, mine if normally water and mucus or something. I dont ever get constipated though. But about once a week I experience "acid poo" and then most other days are tolerable.


The term I throw around is "Hot Lava". My boyfriend asks how I'm doing, and all I have to say is "hot lava" and he knows it's been a rough day. I too noticed it has no smell! Which I always found really odd, considering what it looks/ feels like. And yes the cramps associated with these bouts are usually severe and go on past the last b/m. I must admit it's comforting to know I'm not the only one having this hot lava/ acid poo situation!


----------



## sorchapatrix (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah I have the same thing, not to be graphic- burning yellowish-orange watery sand. My GI said its cos I had my gallbladder out and I apparently have alot of excess bile floating around my digestive system. So it could be a gallbladder related problem, have you had it checked out?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorcha have you asked your Dr if you could try a bile salt binder to help?? There is one in powder form called "Questran" and a pill form called "Colestid". Many without GB's who have acid D post surgery have had much success with these meds. PLEASE ask your Dr about them. Both are via prescription only. You could be suffering needlessly.


----------

